# Seven weeks post op TT



## Conniej83 (Apr 23, 2011)

I had my TT june sixth, after one week I had my levels checked. Since my january check I definately dropped. My Doc upped me a quarter of a grain( I am on armour). Now six weeks later I am feeling very tired he said to have blood checked in two months but I feel I need a check immediately. Anyone else crash seven weeks after surgery?? I was feeling pretty good but this last week I have hit bottom.:sad0049:


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

What is your total dose of Armour now?

I would call and get labs. 6 weeks is enough time to see if that dose is working for you, IMHO. Armour effects are pretty quick, compared to synthroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Conniej83 said:


> I had my TT june sixth, after one week I had my levels checked. Since my january check I definately dropped. My Doc upped me a quarter of a grain( I am on armour). Now six weeks later I am feeling very tired he said to have blood checked in two months but I feel I need a check immediately. Anyone else crash seven weeks after surgery?? I was feeling pretty good but this last week I have hit bottom.:sad0049:


So good to hear from you! What is your total dosage of Armour? It is wise to stick to the 8 week protocul if you want the Armour to work.

And; I would be willing to bet your Ferritin is not where it should be.
Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

You have been through a lot here so it is going to take some pampering, close attention paid to what you may or may not be deficient in (most of us have been robbed of all minerals. Not so much vitamins but definitely the minerals and electrolytes. There are many electrolytes and it is not advisable to take just one. They have to be kept balanced.


----------



## Conniej83 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am on 4.25 grains of armour. Before my surgery I was on 4 grains. Never have had my ferritin checked. Should I ask for this test too?


----------

